# What is your favourite puzzle of ALL TIME?



## CuberCat (Apr 16, 2013)

So guys, what is your favourite puzzle of ALL TIME?
I thought this maybe interesting.
Happy Posting!


----------



## CuberCat (Apr 16, 2013)

I am tossing up between

Mini Diansheng 
Maru 2x2
Sheng En FIV (F4)

Final decision:

*Mini Diansheng*. I have used mine forever. All the paint is chipped.


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

zhanchi


----------



## MarcelP (Apr 16, 2013)

My first black Zhanchi (57mm) with halfbrights from Cubesmith.. It's not my fastest, but the one I used in my first WCA comp


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 16, 2013)

My SS 5x5, SS 7x7 and mf8 megaminx


----------



## applemobile (Apr 16, 2013)

Dayan Tangfang. (The one they never released to the public.) aka the secret Dayan


----------



## xAnon (Apr 16, 2013)

Lingyun v2


----------



## kunparekh18 (Apr 16, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Dayan Tangfang. (The one they never released to the public.) aka the secret Dayan



I have that one lol its worser than a Rubik's brand right

Sent from my A75 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## emolover (Apr 16, 2013)

You people have boring favorite cubes. Mine is the proffessor pyraminx. As for normal puzzles it would be my white Linyung v1.


----------



## Maccoboy (Apr 16, 2013)

my ghost cube zhanchi, love it!


----------



## BaconCuber (Apr 16, 2013)

Um, Lubix Fusion. (Which is an edge-modded Guhong with Lubix in it)


----------



## ottozing (Apr 16, 2013)

My ss 4x4 v3 that Florian modded for me <3


----------



## arvind1999 (Apr 16, 2013)

Lubix Guhong!


----------



## arcio1 (Apr 16, 2013)

Modded SS megaminx
and
Dayan Gugong v2 with 48 point edge mod and v-cube 5 mod on corners lubed with maru.


----------



## Tyjet66 (Apr 16, 2013)

A Rubik's brand 3x3 from the early-mid 80's that my stepmom gave me for Christmas. I've left it in the scrambled state that she gave it to me in.


----------



## Gordon (Apr 16, 2013)

My original Rubik's cube in a box which is handsigned by Rubik himself.


----------



## Coolster01 (Apr 16, 2013)

55mm zhanchi


----------



## Ross The Boss (Apr 16, 2013)

well this is tricky. im not really into non wca puzzles any more and there are still so many more puzzles that i have yet to try. out of the ones that i have so far, i would have to say... shengshou 5x5. if i had these, one of them would probably be my favourite: gigaminx, 9x9.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Apr 16, 2013)

emolover said:


> Mine is the proffessor pyraminx.



Did you do anything to yours to make it turn better?

MegaMorphix is my favourite paid for puzzle for its complexity but my girlfriend made he a shape mod that I like the most.


----------



## chardison1980 (Apr 16, 2013)

My rubik's touch cube, it's the flag ship of my cube collection, regular cubes I'd say my favorite is my guhong v2


----------



## Owen (Apr 16, 2013)

Probably my helicopter cube. Mefferts sells some beautiful puzzles.


----------



## somerandomkidmike (Apr 17, 2013)

Probably my first Rubik's brand. Basically, I broke the core, so I took the core/springs/screws/tiles from a dollar store cube. It actually had a really unique feel, and I've been trying to find something similar ever since. I did the same thing to another rubik's brand, but it wasn't the same.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 17, 2013)

Wca: square-1 by far 
All: haven't used many but 9x9 is so cool.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

Green zhanchi force cube w/ half brights, and SS 7x7!

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## That70sShowDude (Apr 17, 2013)

My lanlan 2x2. I've never ever had another main 2x2 and I've used it at every comp I've ever been to. Love that little guy. :')


----------



## elrog (Apr 17, 2013)

This is such a hard choice, but in the end, I think I'd go with the curvy copter.


----------



## Riley (Apr 17, 2013)

Zhanchi Silk.


----------



## uniacto (Apr 17, 2013)

Yo Taylor, Imma let you finish, but Beyonce had one of the best music videos of all time. OF ALL TIME. 

Mm for me, its probably a cool guhong v2 that I just got, but that might change.


----------



## Eazoon (Apr 17, 2013)

It was my modded Guhong v2, but I sold it.  I've never actually kept a guhong, although their my favorites.


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 17, 2013)

Eazoon said:


> It was my modded Guhong v2, but I sold it.  I've never actually kept a guhong, although their my favorites.



Why not?

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SittingDeath (Apr 17, 2013)

I think i have to say SS6x6


----------



## mark49152 (Apr 17, 2013)

Modded LingYun v2. Flows like there's a little miniature Felix sat inside it helping me along


----------



## Iggy (Apr 17, 2013)

Dayan mega I think. I also really like my SS pyra and 7x7.


----------



## LNZ (Apr 17, 2013)

I solved 4x6 (and by 90 degree shift 6x4) sliding puzzles games while at school using math toys the school had.

The toy was like this: There were 24 tiles and you would solve math problems (ie what is half of 36, etc) and place that answer
in the tile position (in this case position 18). Then you'd close the case, flip over the casing and you'd get a lovely pattern.

For this, I loved and still love sliding puzzle games. The good news is that if you've got a iPad, there are apps for these types of puzzles.

So, my all time favourite puzzles are MxN sliding puzzle games.

Second place is the "Whip It" and third place goes to foam puzzle games.

A foam puzzle is this: There are six pieces locked into a rectangle, then you'd form them into a closed cube and then
put them back into the frame.


----------



## Zamulacz (Apr 17, 2013)

Modded Zhanchi. It's quiet, smooth, and fast.


----------



## TheNextFeliks (Apr 18, 2013)

LNZ said:


> ...and third place goes to foam puzzle games.
> 
> A foam puzzle is this: There are six pieces locked into a rectangle, then you'd form them into a closed cube and then
> put them back into the frame.



I love those things! I think I have done all six in less than five minutes each.


----------



## RayLam (Apr 18, 2013)

what is ALL TIME?sorry for my english...
i like guhongII and witII best,i think shengen and dayan's MODs are not bad too


----------



## littlewing1208 (Apr 18, 2013)

Calvin/TomZ 4x4x6 and Lubix Fusion (V1 Guhong + Lubix torpedos + some modding that is not only the 48pt mod because I can't mod a V1 to feel like that).


----------



## kalyk (Apr 18, 2013)

CubeTwist Square-1, looove it.


----------



## Cubinguy (Apr 18, 2013)

kalyk said:


> CubeTwist Square-1, looove it.


 I have to agree. Square-1 is the best event


----------



## KCuber (Apr 18, 2013)

florian+konsta modded shengshou 4x4


----------



## waffle=ijm (Apr 18, 2013)

Type A1 forever.


----------



## stoic (Apr 18, 2013)

Still love my first (black) Zhanchi...it's never let me down


----------



## chimchu (Apr 23, 2013)

my original white guhong is always my favorite, but my favorite one to solve is the mastermorphinx


----------



## Ooi Yan Qing (Apr 23, 2013)

guhong guhong guhong


----------



## JasonK (Apr 23, 2013)

Shengshou pyraminx.

I thought my QJ was pretty good, then the SS came out. Got one, and dropped a second without even doing any practice. So grateful for that puzzle.


----------



## Username (Apr 23, 2013)

JasonK said:


> Shengshou pyraminx.
> 
> I thought my QJ was pretty good, then the SS came out. Got one, and dropped a second without even doing any practice. So grateful for that puzzle.



I have to agree. SS-pyraminx is absolutely amazing

My favourite is my first black Dayan Zhanchi i ever got. It is just awesome


----------



## CuberCat (May 22, 2013)

Thanks guys for sharing! This will also help people who are wondering what cube to buy, I guess...


----------



## YddEd (May 22, 2013)

Guhong v2


----------



## JvRcuber (May 28, 2013)

A Zhanchi


----------



## JF1zl3 (May 29, 2013)

kunparekh18 said:


> zhanchi


^^^

But as for a fun, non-speed cube puzzle, I would say the.... 4x4x6. Funnnnn, but it keeps exploding


----------



## cubenut99 (May 29, 2013)

Alfa 2!!!! There out of production now.


----------



## Zbar (May 29, 2013)

Now it's Fangshi Shuang Ren, but the best was Guhong v2 and Pyraminx


----------



## redbeat0222 (May 29, 2013)

My favorite puzzle is the ZhanChi


----------



## KongShou (May 29, 2013)

applemobile said:


> Dayan Tangfang. (The one they never released to the public.) aka the secret Dayan



Where can u get one of those?


----------



## TheCubist (May 30, 2013)

for fun, the Mirror Cube
for speedcubing, the Guhong


----------



## BoBoGuy (May 31, 2013)

Dayan white zhanchi


----------

